# JSAPI 2 runterladen



## urstein (9. Okt 2010)

Hallo wo kann man die Java speech api 2 runterladen


----------



## Volvagia (9. Okt 2010)

Let me google that for you



> The Java Speech API (JSAPI) is not part of the JDK and Sun does not ship an implementation of JSAPI. Instead, we work with third party speech companies to encourage the availability of multiple implementations.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (25. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

Für. Die JSAPI 2 war eine kleine Firma namens Conversay verantwortlich. Leider scheinen die aber vom Markt verschwunden zu sein. Eine Basisimplementierung kannst Du vo meinem Open Source Projekt SourceForge.net: Java Speech API - Project Web Hosting - Open Source Software bekommen. Vorsicht, die aktuelle Versio muss noch selber gebaut werden..

Die Antwort meines Vorposters bezieht sich ImHO auf die Version 1 der API.

Hth
Dirk


----------



## opiatefuchs (5. Okt 2011)

Hi,

ich frisch das Thema nochmal ein wenig auf. Ich versuche gerade ein kleines Programm zu schreiben (Just for Fun), mit FreeTTS gabs schon ein paar Erfolge, nur leider ist das mit den deutschen Stimmen nicht wirklich einfach. Ich konnte bisher keine OpenSource finden mit deutschen Stimmen. 
Vielleicht hab ichs auch falsch verstanden, aber ich habe gelesen, dass die JSAPI2 wohl deutsch unterstützen soll. Auf der Seite von IT-Republik gibt es dazu einen kleinen Artikel, allerdings aus dem Jahre 2008. Zur Referenzimplementierung gibt es überall den Hinweis, dass das jsapi2.jar nötig ist, aber man kann es nirgends herunterladen. Die einzige Seite, wo dies möglich war von Conversay ist schon lange nicht mehr aktiv.
Kennt Irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu lösen? Mit FreeTTS und den MBroli Stimmen funktioniert es, zumindest bei mir, auch nur mit den US Stimmen. 

Thanx
Opiatefuchs


----------

